# My bird constantly sneezing, please help



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone.
One of my bird constantly sneezing. He eats well and acting normal, poop is dry and ok. What is the problem to this bird. I gave him some sulmet last night thinking he had respiratory problem, this morning he stopped sneezing but when i came home tonight he starts sneezing again. What's wrong with him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Does he have any other symptoms?

What is the quality of the air around him? Does he have access to sunlight and fresh air? Is he inside?...possibly allergic to something. Any fumes around him?

Also, make sure there are no drafts of air on him. 

I wouldn't give him any meds without actually knowing what is wrong. At this point I would bolster the immune system with some natural vitamins/minerals/herbs.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you have a nebulizer ? Oftentimes nebulizng some sterile or distilled water while the pigeon is in an enclosed carrier for 5 mins (creating a thick fog for him\her to breathe) clears up the sinuses very well and may help get things moving along again- and if not - it does no harm


----------



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure if its the same with pigeons to be honest, but when we get small birds in (particularly starlings) that are constantly sneezing, its usually a sign of a worm problem???


----------



## Tourterelle (Jan 16, 2008)

To avoid possible future complications, the best thing is to take your pigeon to an avian vet for an examination. If the sneezing doesn't stop soon, it could mean something serious like clamydiophilia, or it could also be caused by the protozoa parasite trichomonas. These conditions are treatable. However, it untreated, it could lead to long term damage. These things are also contagious and could be spread to other birds. 

A culture sent to a lab for a respiratory profile could help identify the problem.

I speak from experience, now still dealing with a problem with my ringneck dove that wasn't treated in time. good luck.


----------

